# Van derived cars, MPVs.



## colrose777 (May 6, 2013)

In the UK van derived cars which are classed as MPVs such as Citroen Berlingos, Renault Kangoos and Fiat Doblos are treated just the same as cars in respect of MOT, tax and insurance, whereas their van equivalents, without rear windows or rear seats are classed as commercial vehicles.

Does the same apply in Spain, where, I believe, commercial vehicles are subject to more frequent ITV checks, especially older vehicles, and probably high tax and insurance costs. 

I have been looking at a Citroen Berlingo MPV with windows and rear seats, but do not want to take it on if it is classed as commercial, or some other strange class known only to Traffico.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes & no ! :lol:

It used to be that anything based on a van was classed as a 'mixto adaptable'. Which is commercial with additional seats. This meant commercial insurance, whether yuou realised or not.
It was possible to change to 'turismo' but involved a bot of aggravation. Hepa ,on here did change his I believe.
Now many of them come as 'turismo' as long as you are private. With the Ford Tourneo Connect you can have it as turismo if you are a private buyer & it has up to 5 seats.
You cannot have it registered as turismo if you are self-employed ( autonomo) or you want the one with 7 seats. Don't ask me why, I asked & never really got a sensible answer ? 

I would assume other manufacturers are the same . The more than 5 seat/autonomo bit would be as that is law apparently.
Second-hand look for turismo on the log book. If it says 'mixto adaptable' then it is commercial.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Depends on your Registration Document, Mixto, more frequents tests depending on age of vehicle, tourismo, same as a car.

Ours was Mixto but we had it changed to Tourismo


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Ours is a Peugeot Partner and cannot be reclassified so ITV every six months, which is particularly galling because we are not in Spain full time and had to lose some months ITV to bring into line with our time here.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Morning All,

How would this affect a panel van camper ?
Like 1, 
Volkswagen type, side kitchen, rock n roll bed.

or 2,
Fiat Ducato, with fitted toilet, shower, full kitchen.

As manufactured, or as a self build ?

I get the feeling a can of worms is about to be opened.

My idea was to build or buy, probably the Fiat/Citroen/Pug, to use while finding the right town. Then once established, to use to and from the coast, you know, typical Brit, tea on tap, loo, shower.

Am I back to the drawing board, again.

Derek.
Ps. Would, what is unkindly known as a flimsy, be affected similarly?


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

I think that it would depend on how the original vehicle was registered. If manufactured as a campervan no problem, ITV yearly after 10 years. A self build may be more problematical, you would need to check what category the base vehicle is before fitting it out. The worst that can happen is to have the fun of an extra ITV each year!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Derek H said:


> Morning All,
> 
> How would this affect a panel van camper ?
> Like 1,
> ...


No:1 You 'd probably get away with as self build as long as it was based on a multivan or similar with windows/ rear seats. Or any other 'mixto adaptable with windows/seats.
No:2 The same if based on mixto adaptable.
Self- build on a van without windows is possible & there are dozens about as I've been coming across them for the last 3 months .

You can convert any van or mixto adaptable to a camper through a process known as 'Camperizada'.
You can do it yourself but it requires a 'proyecto' ( project) from a licenced engineer. One of these:

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Ingeniero tÉcnico Industrial

Then attendance at the ITV station with the engineers paperwork/gas certificates/electric certificates, etc, & a complete inspection at a cost of around 100€ to include new ficha , showing it is a homologated camper van & new ITV. 

Or you can go down this route;

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - ford transit

Who do it all , for a price. 
There are dozens offering this service on that site , in all regions.

The benefit of either route is that your van/mixto , now magically doesn't need an ITV every 6 months but goes back to yearly ! Just like magic.

No idea what a 'flimsy' is ?


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> No idea what a 'flimsy' is ?


Flimsy.
The more frequently seen type of Motorhome, built on a chassis cab. Looks like a caravan set on a flat bed. Built by major manufacturers.
Panel Van.
Furniture built into a regular van body.

Going on.
So if my camper's UK log book states " Motor caravan ", has gas and leccy certificates, I should be okay ?

As you said, what's 2 MOT's a year ? 

Derek


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If it states 'motorcaravan ' on the log book then it should be ok but if it is an older one without a Certificate of Conformity then it will probably have to have the inspection to ensure it complies & is only currently done in 2 places , I believe, one of them being Madrid.Costs about 1800€ as well, + the normal costs.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> If it states 'motorcaravan ' on the log book then it should be ok but if it is an older one without a Certificate of Conformity then it will probably have to have the inspection to ensure it complies & is only currently done in 2 places , I believe, one of them being Madrid.Costs about 1800€ as well, + the normal costs.


Thanks for that.
Derek


----------

